
Why Paul Graham Is Still So Wrong - 6nomads
https://medium.com/@6nomads/https-medium-com-6nomads-y-youre-not-supporting-remote-startup-teams-8fff13a40413
======
grumpy8
I'm working as a remote engineer and it sucks. So many things are happening in
the office that I'm missing out on. MAYBE if all you do is code and someone
else write clear spec for you, and you're not a fan of bonding with teammates,
then it can work fine. But if you really _care_ and want to optimize for
winning and making an impact, remote isn't the way to go.

~~~
gibba999
I've managed remote teams.

Distributed teams work really well.

One-person-out teams are a surefire recipe to crash-and-burn.

With distributed teams, you get into a flow where Hangouts are as natural as
going for a walk, where everyone has a proper headset, where there is
appropriate shared whiteboarding software, where people communicate with tools
which leave a digital trail (mailing lists, wikis, github, etc.), and so on.

My distributed team worked better than local teams, hands down.

With one-man-out, there's one person who wants this stuff to work, and the
rest who, well, don't care too much. There will always be the dial-into-a-
conference-room where you can't hear someone, the one-douchebag-doesn't-use-a-
headset echo, the everyone-but-the-person-out-goes-to-dinner-together, and so
on.

It. Just. Doesn't. Work.

